# North Georgia lawmaker wants to allow Uber, Lyft drivers to carry guns



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Full:
https://www.ajc.com/news/state--regional-govt--politics/north-georgia-lawmaker-wants-allow-uber-lyft-drivers-carry-guns/uscsU3t64ajKfFu7eome7H/amp.html








A North Georgia Republican wants drivers of services such as Uber and Lyft to be able to carry guns while they work.

State Rep. Scot Turner, who also drives for those businesses, said the companies' policies that forbid drivers from carrying firearms while working turn ride-share drivers into targets.

"A person who is engaging in a ride-share (service) does not forfeit their Second Amendment right to protect themselves," Turner said.

The bill is unlikely to gain traction this year.

_
The Holly Springs Republican said he's seen a number of reported carjackings in Atlanta and across the country. In September, for example, two people are accused of pulling an Uber driver from his car while at a red light in Buckhead and pistol-whipping him before stealing his car.

If passed, House Bill 74 would keep ride-share companies from prohibiting a driver who has a state-issued license to carry firearms in his or her vehicles while driving for the service. Turner said potential criminals know the drivers can't have weapons and seek them out.

"The bad guys are targeting ride-share drivers who are required to advertise they're driving (for Lyft or Uber)," Turner said. "They've become soft targets."_


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Full:
> https://www.ajc.com/news/state--regional-govt--politics/north-georgia-lawmaker-wants-allow-uber-lyft-drivers-carry-guns/uscsU3t64ajKfFu7eome7H/amp.html
> 
> 
> ...


Amen !
" Does not Forfeit their 2nd Amendment Right".
Especially since WE OWN THE VEHICLES !

Steve, we also DO NOT FORFEIT THE RIGHT TO FACE OUR ACCUSSORS AND THE RIGHT TO INNOCENCE UNTIL PROVEN GUILTY !!!

LOBBY STEVE TO PASS A BILL ABOUT DEACTIVATIONS DUE TO FALSE ACCUSATIONS !

This coming when a pregnant mother was stabbed to death this week while driving RIDESHARE !


BurgerTiime said:


> Full:
> https://www.ajc.com/news/state--regional-govt--politics/north-georgia-lawmaker-wants-allow-uber-lyft-drivers-carry-guns/uscsU3t64ajKfFu7eome7H/amp.html
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

I think I want to move to Georgia.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RDWRER said:


> I think I want to move to Georgia.





RDWRER said:


> I think I want to move to Georgia.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

> "A person who is engaging in a ride-share (service) does not forfeit their Second Amendment right to protect themselves"


True, but they do forfeit their right to drive for U/L...!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Georgia, here I come


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

On my way


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

mmn said:


> True, but they do forfeit their right to drive for U/L...!


Most have already forfeited their 13th Amendment


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

As a commercial driver, with commercial insurance who also does "ride-share" I'm allowed to legally carry a concealed weapon and there is nothing these "ride-share" companies can do about it. They may not like it but they can't do anything about it.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

So when I get a ping down there, I can unhide my piece? COOL!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> _"The bad guys are targeting ride-share drivers who are required to advertise they're driving (for Lyft or Uber)," Turner said. "They've become soft targets."_


This is a good point, and illustrates why drivers shouldn't display ride-share trade dress except at airports and where legally required to do so.

I cringe whenever I see drivers with those huge stickers plastered on their front and back windshields.

Any driver that shows up to pick up riders with their gun out in the open like this you deserves every one star, ride cancellation, and complaint they will get.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> This is a good point, and illustrates why drivers shouldn't display ride-share trade dress except at airports and where legally required to do so.
> 
> I cringe whenever I see drivers with those huge stickers plastered on their front and back windshields.
> 
> Any driver that shows up to pick up riders with their gun out in the open like this you deserves every one star, ride cancellation, and complaint they will get.


I think that is too close to the passenger. The column or driver door panel, or just under the driver seat would be proper placement, due to passenger reach.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Forget the semantics about this thread and think about this. If a state congressman is lobbying for a law that will allow you to open/conceal carry a firearm for your safety during normal working conditions then there must be something seriously wrong with those working conditions. Especially for $.60 a mile.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Forget the semantics about this thread and think about this. If a state congressman is lobbying for a law that will allow you to open/conceal carry a firearm for your safety during normal working conditions then there must be something seriously wrong with those working conditions. Especially for $.60 a mile.


Drivers obediently subject themselves to robbery at that rate!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

There are a couple of problems with driver’s carrying weapons, first, if a passenger grabs you from behind you’re more likely to not be able to get your gun, second, there are too many people who have guns and have no idea of how to use them when an unexpected situation occurs, and third but not least, if you as a driver use a gun on a passenger you are going to go through hell by the person or family coming to sue you and the injustice system.
Just carry a good taser and zap the crap out of an unruly passenger.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> There are a couple of problems with driver's carrying weapons, first, if a passenger grabs you from behind you're more likely to not be able to get your gun, second, there are too many people who have guns and have no idea of how to use them when an unexpected situation occurs, and third but not least, if you as a driver use a gun on a passenger you are going to go through hell by the person or family coming to sue you and the injustice system.
> Just carry a good taser and zap the crap out of an unruly passenger.


But what do you say to that family who's going through the murder of their family member where she was pregnant? I would have given her at least a chance. She had none with no way of protecting herself.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> But what do you say to that family who's going through the murder of their family member where she was pregnant? I would have given her at least a chance. She had none with no way of protecting herself.


I really feel for the woman's family, but most likely she was attacked from behind without time to react. The slime that did this knew what he was doing and took advantage of this woman's distraction of being focused on driving.
We all like to think that a gun would be a great defense, but in the moment it's a different story.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Good, Texas needs a law like this too.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

CZ75 said:


> Good, Texas needs a law like this too.


Texas needs to be returned to Mexico.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Guys... car mounted holsters like are posted are BAD... so very very bad for this job.

It's so easy for le paxhole to grab for your gun when you arn't looking.

Holsters are made to not be seen, that's why they exist and what they were designed to do. There's endless varieties but not all of them are anywhere close to ideal when sitting.

This is a driving holster, designed for exactly the situation we are in.. drawing a gun while your sitting. I also recommend having it on your left hip, as you cross draw with your right arm, and it keeps it more out of sight from the people to the right of you and behind you.









A jacket holster harness is another option, it's the way i would go if florida wasn't 50 bajillion degrees 340 days a year. There are harnesses you wear under jackets and there are jackets with concealed compartments.










Get a short barreled snub nose and you won't be aiming with the sights you will be _shooting at the hip_

I can shoot my snub nose revolver one handed without looking, accurate-ish-ly at about 10-15 feet. I only NEED accuracy to about 3 1/2 feet.

My top picks for holsters types (these is the terms to google)

top picks for men (two way tie)
1. Jacket holster
1 Driving holster
3. Paddle holster (basically attached to your belt but a bit higher making it easier to draw while seated.

Worst picks (for men

Car gun mounts
glove box
anything that requires you to be standing to draw

Top picks for women (three way tie)

Jacket holster
bra holster
driving holster
Paddle holster

Worst picks for women

Purse/bag
Car gun mounts
Glove box
Anything that requires you to stand to draw.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If one chooses to carry a gun make it a 22 cal, the blast of a larger caliber in a closed environment will do irreparable damage to your hearing.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I don't need ANYONE'S permission to protect myself.
This is a right given to me by God, and confirmed by the Constituion of the United States.
No politician in Georgia, or DC, or San Francisco, or New York City can abridge or amend that right.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> If one chooses to carry a gun make it a 22 cal, the blast of a larger caliber in a closed environment will do irreparable damage to your hearing.


That's a very good point.

And chances are high that you won't need a high calibur round to get the job done either. I would go with a lower calibur snub nose.

I use a 38 which is a lot smaller load than the 357 revolver i use for target practice (or even my colt 1911 45). (Desert eagle is too much handgun for me, being honest)

for a new shooter i'd recommend a snub nose 9mm sub compact. Sure it's a _girls_ gun but at 3 1/2 feet shorter barrels are better.
Like a ruger would be a good brand.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That's a very good point.
> 
> And chances are high that you won't need a high calibur round to get the job done either. I would go with a lower calibur snub nose.
> 
> ...


I keep a Taurus Pt 111 G2 9mm in my console if I drive nights, never had a need for it in 4 years of doing Uber. Most of the time I leave it home, I really don't want to do the paper work if I had to use it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I carry a 22 mag North American Arms mini Revolver.
Five rounds, single action. It ALWAYS works.
The 22 is a small load, but the mini-mag (according to my gunsmith) is almost equal in ballistic sense to the .380 cal.
It is so small I can set it on a table and cover it with my hand and you'd never see it; when I'm driving I put it in my shirt pocket.
But, noisy ... I can't imagine touching that off in a car. It would hurt.









It goes with me everywhere.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Texas needs to be returned to Mexico.


And then Mexico + Texas needs to be returned to Spain


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I carry a 22 mag North American Arms mini Revolver.
> Five rounds, single action. It ALWAYS works.
> The 22 is a small load, but the mini-mag (according to my gunsmith) is almost equal in ballistic sense to the .380 cal.
> It is so small I can set it on a table and cover it with my hand and you'd never see it; when I'm driving I put it in my shirt pocket.
> ...


At 2/12 feet a 22 is enough.

To be honest i only use a 38 because it's the chosen sidearm of Charles Lee Ray.


----------

